# Best Video Game Quotes



## tobi! (Jan 18, 2015)

I've google'd this a million times but I never thought to ask for help here. 

Whenever someone brings up Skyrim, I think of *"What is better; to be born good or to overcome your evil nature through great effort?"* -Paarthurnax

Some quotes never leave me and I think I've honestly learned a lot from video games. 

Some favorites:

"A Man Chooses. A Slave Obeys."
"United by Rage, Bound by Blood."
"The innocent have nothing to hide!"
"Why would you run if you were not guilty?"
"How can we escape if we refuse salvation?"
-Bioshock

"The right man in the wrong place can make all the difference in the world."-Half Life

Please leave some! They don't have to be serious or anything!

"Your Princess Is in Another Castle"


----------



## Ricano (Jan 18, 2015)

"Destiny is Destiny" - Lightning Returns
I mean, you can't get any deeper than that, right?

But to be serious, the Uncharted series has some of the funniest quotes.
In the second game, one of the secondary female protagonist from the first game gets replaced and refers to herself as "Last year's model."
Love that.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Jan 18, 2015)

Hanekoma: Listen up, Phones! The world ends with you. If you want to enjoy life, expand your world. You gotta push your horizons out as far as they'll go.

The World Ends With You (Nintendo DS/iOS/Android). Please play this game.


----------



## pokedude729 (Jan 18, 2015)

Many from Kid Icarus Uprising
"Don't curse the darkness, light a candle! When freaky aliens give you lemons, make freaky alien lemonade!" Hades
 "I am now a level-infinity epic super-god PLUS!" Phyron

    Magnus: Hot springs don't usually heal humans. You must be having an effect on me.
    Pit: This is the proper way to enjoy a hot spring. Step 1: Breathe deep. Step 2: Clear mind.
    Magnus: Okay...
    Pit: Step 3: REMOVE PANTS!
    Magnus: Wait, what? No! Those are MY pants! 

And The easter egg one. (it's a long one)
Hades: "Well, I must say I am impressed. Such a teeny little angel defeating such a big, bad god of the Underworld. Why, Pitty... that must make you the most powerful Nintendo character of all time! I'm actually rather proud of you. 8-bit Pit would have never made it this far. But don't worry, I'm not going to tear up the credits again. The game really is over. Which is why I'm here to delete your save data! 1, 2, 3, GONE! '(screen goes black...then comes back) Nawwww, I'm just messing with you, buddy.. Settle down. Your saves are, er, safe. I mean, I don't even have a body anymore. Couldn't delete a save file if I wanted to. I'm not even sure I can be resurrected in this state. There's the real tragedy. This dashing physique, this literally godly body, gone forever?! Ladies everywhere are no doubt weeping as we speak! Your fault! Oh, well. I'll figure something out. I have, what, 25 years until the next sequel? Anywho, you can always revisit me and other...friends...in the chapters you've beat. You can play our battles over and over again like a favorite book, or a broken record! Oh, and if the mood strikes you, throw some hearts into the Fiend's Cauldron. Hearts spice up the difficulty of the level and can net you some sweet rewards! And because I'm not a sore loser, I've unlocked Boss Battle mode for you. So here's to Kid Icarus: Uprising - my new favorite game of all time. Thanks for playing! Hades...out! "


----------



## PlasmaPower (Jan 18, 2015)

"Nanomachines, son" - Senator Armstrong


----------



## Joy (Jan 18, 2015)

"When something smells, it's usually the Butz" - Phoenix Wright


----------



## Nerd House (Jan 19, 2015)

"Behold, my pretties!
Destiny, in it's most brutal form.
All the dreams that might have been.
All the happiness, and sorrow, you might have experienced.
Gone forever!
For you there will be no tomorrow!"
-*Queen Zeal*, _Chrono Trigger_

*Frog:* "This is no ordinary woman, meet the magician, Flea."
*Flea:* "What the...? Hey, I'm a GUY!!"
_Chrono Trigger_


*Kyle:* "I think I'd better bring some protection."
*Jessica:* "Kyle, that's disgusting!"
*Kyle:* "What's wrong with bringing my best shield?"
-_Lunar: Silver Star Story Complete_


Peace is but a shadow of death,
Desperate to forget its painful past...
Though we hope for promising years
After shedding a thousand tears,
Yesterday's sorrow constantly nears.
And while the moon still shines blue,
By dawn, it will turn to scarlet hue.
*Kuja*, _Final Fantasy IX_


In order to survive, all living things in this world fight desperately and devour those they defeat... Must one kill other living things in order to survive? Must one destroy another world in order to allow one's own world to continue? The wounded in turn wound and torment those weaker than they themselves are... There are only the killers and the killed... The sinners, who are judged, and the victims that do the judging... What meaning is there to such a world?
*Dragon God*, _Chrono Cross_


----------



## penguins (Jan 19, 2015)

"say 'fuzzy pickles!'" -photographer in earthbound 

pretty deep stuff man


----------



## lazuli (Jan 19, 2015)

'got it memorised' - axel from like one or two kh games and every kh fanfic

'John: "They wait for he who would extinguish candles whilst fanning a fire."
Jade: "They wait for she who would thaw solid flesh and resolve it into a dew."
Rose: "They wait for she who would breed lilacs out of the dead land."
Dave: "They wait for he who would drop it like it's hot whilst the pimp's in the crib."' - homestuck + homestuck rpg im making


----------



## unravel (Jan 19, 2015)

Tom said:


> Hanekoma: Listen up, Phones! The world ends with you. If you want to enjoy life, expand your world. You gotta push your horizons out as far as they'll go.
> 
> The World Ends With You (Nintendo DS/iOS/Android). Please play this game.



^ THIS

-Majora's Mask-
☺ Heh, heh... Thanks... You're nice. Umm... Can I ask... a question? Your friends... What kind of... people are they? I wonder... Do these people... think of you... as a friend?

☺ Heh, heh... Thanks... You're nice. Umm... Can I ask... a question? What makes you happy? I wonder...what makes you happy...does it make...others happy, too?

☺Heh, heh... Thanks... You're nice. Umm... Can I ask... a question? The right thing...what is it? I wonder...if you do the right thing...does it really make...everybody...happy?

☺Heh, heh... Thanks... You're nice. Umm... Can I ask... a question? Your true face... What kind of... face is it? I wonder... The face under the mask... Is that... your true face?

There’s no use crying over every mistake, you just keep on trying until you run out of cake.
-GLADoS, Portal

“Neku, I thought you couldn’t afford to lose. Give up on yourself, give up on the world.”
– Joshua, twewy


----------



## Cress (Jan 19, 2015)

Oh boy, there's a ton in Awakening. Most people go to "I want to be manhandled!" or the quotes like that.
Some of the ones I like are:
-"Don't worry! The tomes will understand."

-"I love you too. And if you cheat on me, I'll rip your eyebrows off with pliers."

-"Oh, but I do remember where I was born!
 "Oh yeah, Where's that?"
 "I forget!"
 "Huh? But ya just said-"
 "No, I do remember, but just not right now."

- - - Post Merge - - -

There's a lot more, I'm just tired and don't feel like looking them up.


----------



## Javocado (Jan 19, 2015)

*Hi! I like shorts! They're comfy and easy to wear! *


----------



## pika62221 (Jan 19, 2015)

My fav is the ending to Super Mario Brothers 2:

Peace is paved with kingdom saved
Hurrah to Mario, our only hero
This ends your trip of a long friendship
100,000 points added for each player left


Note: This is the Super Mario Brothers 2 that was released in Japan in 1986.


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Jan 19, 2015)

pika62221 said:


> My fav is the ending to Super Mario Brothers 2:
> 
> Peace is paved with kingdom saved
> Hurrah to Mario, our only hero
> ...



omg spoiler alert


----------



## Silversea (Jan 19, 2015)

pokedude729 said:


> Many from Kid Icarus Uprising
> "Don't curse the darkness, light a candle! When freaky aliens give you lemons, make freaky alien lemonade!" Hades
> "I am now a level-infinity epic super-god PLUS!" Phyron
> 
> ...



I love this game.

And: "Floor ice cream gives you health!".


----------



## Mr. Marowak (Jan 19, 2015)

I wanna post a quote from Conker's Bad Fur Day, but I'll probably get banned for it.


----------



## Flop (Jan 19, 2015)

Javocado said:


> *Hi! I like shorts! They're comfy and easy to wear! *


YOUNGSTER JOEY YAAAAASSSSSS SLAYYY


----------



## bloomwaker (Jan 19, 2015)

The entire ending poem from Pokemon X and Y.

The entirety of this:





Even though some of it is actually wrong, or incredibly ironic. I almost think that was on purpose.


----------



## Jarrad (Jan 19, 2015)

"_There are a million ways we should've died before today. And a million ways we can die before tomorrow. But we fight... for every second we get to spend with each other. Whether it's two minutes, or two days... we don't give that up. I don't want to give that up_." - Riley, The Last of Us


----------



## spCrossing (Jan 19, 2015)

*"At times like this, kids like you should be playing Nintendo games."* ~That one police officer from Earthbound.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Javocado said:


> *Hi! I like shorts! They're comfy and easy to wear! *



Ah...Youngester Ben...you and your shorts.

- - - Post Merge - - -



pika62221 said:


> My fav is the ending to Super Mario Brothers 2:
> 
> Peace is paved with kingdom saved
> Hurrah to Mario, our only hero
> ...


I hate Lost Levels with a passion, that game is too difficult for its own good.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Jan 19, 2015)

"Faker? I think you're the only fake hedgehog around here. You, comparing yourself to me? Ha! You're not even good enough to be my fake." - Shadow the Hedgehog, Sonic Adventure 2.
Every single word that comes out of Riki's mouth - Xenoblade Chronicles.


----------



## spCrossing (Jan 19, 2015)

*"NOW IT'S REYN TIME" *-Xenoblade Chronicles.


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Jan 19, 2015)

I AM THE UBERMENSCH!!
                                  ~TF2's Medic


----------



## mdchan (Jan 19, 2015)

"Alright, I've been thinking, when life gives you lemons, don't make lemonade!  Make life take the lemons back!  Get mad!  I don't want your d**n lemons!" -Cave Johnson (Portal 2)

*GLaDOS:* (to Wheatley)  "This.  Sentence.  Is.  FALSE!"
*GLaDOS:* (to herself)  "Don't think about it, don't think about it..."
*Wheatley:*  "Um...true.  I'll go with true.  There, that was easy.  To be honest, I might have heard that one before."
*GLaDOS:*  "It's a paradox!  There IS no answer!"
-(Portal 2)

"I don’t care what you’re doing…so much as the idiotic way you’re doing it." -Vincent Valentine (Final Fantasy VII)

"You’d think what with all the problems in the world, there’d be more answers." -Zidane (Final Fantasy IX)


----------



## Aradai (Jan 19, 2015)

_"Hey, Red, we're not going to get away with this, are we?"_
tbh I love transistor.


----------



## Joy (Jan 19, 2015)

* "WHAT A BUNCHA JOKERS!"* -Xenoblade Chronicles


----------



## Tao (Jan 19, 2015)

"I need scissors 61"
~ Colonel Campbell, Metal Gear Solid 2

"Snake? SNAKE!? SNAAAAAAAAAAAKE!!!!!!"
~ Various, Metal Gear Solid

"HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!"
~ Tidus, Final Fantasy X


----------



## ThomasNLD (Jan 20, 2015)

"Go ahead....Make My Day" Duke Nukem.

Abysson (something like that): "SUFFERRRRRRRRRR" Tales of Symphonia.

There was also a Butters moment in the Southpark; Stick of Truth game, where he insults everyone and apologizes later or someone. Not to mention pretty much every Cartman line was funny. 

The German muffled sounds from Wolfenstein 3D were also awesome (yes I`m old).

*Satanic giggle* Worms 1, Norsk sound effects.


----------



## Rasha (Jan 20, 2015)

- Kefka from Final Fantasy VI


----------



## lazuli (Jan 20, 2015)

'mmmm. TASTY.' - snake from games where he eats snakes


----------



## P.K. (Jan 20, 2015)

- twewy (2008)


----------



## Reindeer (Jan 20, 2015)

computertrash said:


> 'mmmm. TASTY.' - snake from games where he eats snakes


There's only one game where he does that, though???
The entire debriefing from MGS3 was great, and is still the only video game moment that nearly made me cry.

"Honestly, though, you have played the game for a long time. Don't you have anything else to do with your time?"
- Colonel Campbell, freaking 13-year-old me the hell out

And also any line by Thursday in the Disgaea series.


----------



## Stalfos (Jan 21, 2015)

"What is a man? A miserable little pile of secrets!"


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 21, 2015)

"And I swore that I would remember. 
About the olden days, before the 'Rain' began to fall upon this world."

(planetarian~the reverie of a little planet) awesome game, y'all should get it


----------



## Javocado (Jan 21, 2015)




----------



## Nachu (Jan 21, 2015)

"A cornered fox is more dangerous than a jackal!" - Fox (MGS)
"Snake... we're not tools of the government, or anyone else. Fighting was the only thing, the only thing I was good at... But at least I always fought for what I believed in. Snake... farewell." - Fox (MGS)


----------



## Joy (Jan 21, 2015)

Javocado said:


> View attachment 81538



Deep.


----------



## Rasha (Jan 23, 2015)

"All life fears death from birth. Life fears death, but lives only to die. It starts with anxiety. Anxiety becomes fear. Fear leads to anger... anger leads to hate... hate leads to suffering... The only cure for this fear is total destruction. ...Now, the theory is undeniable. Kuja's action proves it. All things live to perish."
- Necron (FFIX)


----------



## Silversea (Jan 23, 2015)

"Gate?! I'm going to bring this whole wall down!"

(It's the voice that does it).


----------



## NewLeaf13 (Jan 23, 2015)

"See? I not crazy! He is OCTOPUS!!!!"
                                                   -Chef Fujimoto,       Octodad: Dadliest Catch


----------



## mashyu08 (Jan 25, 2015)

Tom said:


> Hanekoma: Listen up, Phones! The world ends with you. If you want to enjoy life, expand your world. You gotta push your horizons out as far as they'll go.
> 
> The World Ends With You (Nintendo DS/iOS/Android). Please play this game.



Yeah I like this one. I played in multiple times and counting. 



> Oh, I'm dying ~ lost in blue XD


This quotes make me laugh to death


----------

